# Muzzleloader opinions please



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

I have the TC Omega with the blued barrel. Inexpensive, accurate and easy to clean. A no-nonsense ML.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

my vote goes go's for a cva accura thumbhole stock stainless steel barrel you cant go wrong with this one.


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

"The FB built on the Ruger #1 action is bad ass!!"

For years I've been saying the modern inlines are more Ruger Model 1 than muzzleloader. I didn't know how right I was.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

My wife bought me a TC Triumph Bone Collector this summer and I so far I've been very impressed with it. It's the easiest to clean, which makes it much less of a hassle to shoot.

GH


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

I love my CVA Optima. Accurate and shoulders very nicely!


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

doughboy4.6 said:


> I have a cva optima I love it I use it all gun season as well as ml season. My little brother has the cva wolf I like that gun alot as well


My dad and I both have CVA Optima's. Mine is good as scoped out to about 150 Yds. For around here, that is more than enough. We shoot powerbelts, but I'm sure there are other bullets just as good. We only use 100 grains of pellets. With ours you don't get a complete burn with 150 grains.


----------



## jondyer82 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a TC Omega (stainless w/laminate thumbhole) with a nikon omega scope and I could not be happier. Awesome groups at 100 yards. I would recommend it to anyone, but its about $1000 worth of gun. My dad has a CVA that came in a platic case from Family Farm & Home. They are currently on sale (At least they are in Wayland Michigan) for about $190 for a gun, bullets, powder, cleaning kit, etc. He put on a cheap 3-9 scope last year and Nov 15th last year he shot a 130 class buck with it. The new inlines are great. Buy whatever you can afford and you will love it.


----------



## arrowdog (Jul 10, 2002)

I have an older Knight, I think it is the LK93, I had to upgrade to the 209 primers, but since then I have never had a misfire. It is very accurate. I haven't had a deer go more than 40 yards after I hit em with it.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Lots of good models mentioned. Get one with a speed breach plug removal, you'll be glad you did!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Mathews Man said:


> My dad wants to take up hunting the ML season. He needs to buy a new one. What is best? Are there any brands to steer clear of? Best brands?.


Hard to say what is best, but I'd avoid Rossi's. Their quality is low and customer service is abysmal.


----------



## LuckyRookie (Nov 11, 2009)

All I have to say about the whitetail video on the BadBull website is, "Are you serious? There is no WAY that is necessary!"


----------

